# Singletree Kitchen-May



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lets see what's cooking in your kitchen this month.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Chicken salad today for lunch.

I was going to share a recipe, but I realized I don't know any measurements. I just use:

however much cooked chicken I have, deboned and chopped finely
add a stalk or two finely minced celery
a scoop of sweet pickle relish, taste, add more if desired
a handful of chopped pecans
a handful of chopped dried cranberries
a lg apple peeled and diced, I like a crisp, sweet apple like Gala or Honeycrisp
a 1/2 sm onion, chopped finely and sautÃ©ed because I don't like raw onion
and Blueplate mayo, enough to make it moist.

Mix it all up, cover and refrigerate for at least an hour, better overnight. For variation in summer I sub crushed can pineapple for the cranberries and apples, and add a serious dash of cinnamon. 

Makes a great sandwich, but I usually just have a scoop on a plate of salad greens. Yummy!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Dinner tonight... half a rib eye steak from one of my cows, asparagus from the garden, sherried tomatoes and the good ol' spud. Pepper is your friend.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

finally managed to make a hummingbird cake without burning it to a crisp. my first one ever.(well except the one from last week that I flushed down the toilet) not sure why it's called hb cake though. it is very moist not unlike a carrot cake in that respect. what you see eaten is what I have had in a couple hours so must be good. good thing though I am cleaning walls, floors, carpets etc . today for company tomorrow. that should help in wearing it off. I better not sit still too long. still have a jelly roll and some sandwiches to make tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## patanke (Aug 22, 2011)

View attachment 28338
While nothing fancy, lunch is my first fresh non preserved meal from my land year. Yum it's great that winter is finally over (I think)


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Got myself a grill with some of my tax return money  Broke it in today with some kabobs!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

now this is something I've never made but would like to. I had some at my church once. it was chicken . I do have a grill. just moved it today to my deck from winter storage. I don't have any of those skewer type things though although they are probably readily available in the stores. must look for those. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia you can get bamboo skewers in the grocery store. Just soak them in water before grilling.

I took any easy-ish way out tonight. Made dinner for Dad an I. Country fried steak with pepper gravy, frenched green beans and home fries. Now it doesn't sound easy but the steaks were from Omaha Steaks (and they were good), the green beans were canned, the home fries started out as Ore-Ida diced hash browns and the gravy was a mix too (Pioneer gravy). When Saturday is your only day off, convenience foods can be your friend.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Bamboo is fine  The rack was just $6 (at Menards is where I found mine) and keeps them off the grill so they don't stick, so it's a pretty nice upgrade.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

actually I do have the bamboo ones. I use them for crafts and whatnot also good for cleaning out my shampooer. I was thinking to get metal ones. amazon sells them but I thought I would try Canadian Tire and Wallmart in the morning. I want the rack also. course I wont get them for 6 dollars. probably 12 or 15. will get them regardless. 

ever since Veggie posted those Kebobs I have been thinking of the chicken ones I had that i really liked. been checking out recipes too. think i'll marinate them and have some chunks of pineapple cooked with them. probably some red pepper. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Salt
Cumin
Mexican Oregano
Paprika
Onion
Garlic
JalapeÃ±o peppers
Cilantro 
Tomatoes
Corn
Sharp Cheddar cheese 
Hamburger
Corn bread mix

Fry the hamburger with the seasonings/herbs, garlic, onion and peppers, then drain. Prepare the corn bread mix, then pour half into the meat mixture adding the tomatoes, cilantro, corn then mix. Take the remaining cornbread mix and add some cheese and peppers, then spread on top and bake for an hour at 350.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

one of these days I'm going to make corn bread. never had it growing up is probably the reason. I think it's a southern thing. I had a chicken leg for supper. found it in wall mart this morning all covered with red stuff. it was good anyway. no pics. too busy in the garden. I ate on the go today. found my rack and skewers at Wallmart also. only 8 dollars. I was surprised at the price. probably it's an inferior one but it looks okay. folds for storage. ~Georgia.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I refuse to buy meat or fruits and veggies at Wal-Mart


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

why dad? there must be a reason. our wall mart didn't sell any meat until several months ago. they added several thousand more sq. feet and we have just about everything there now.. it is only about 10 min. from here if I hit the lights so I do shop there quite often. don't buy meat.( I usually only eat deer meat) chicken is a different story and fish.( I buy my fish at the fish store though) although I did buy one pk. at wallmart last month and it was highliner same as the other supermarkets sell. the place was packed to the gills this morning. it is spotless also! I guess all of them don't know either. do tell us why. ~Georgia.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't like it and think it's a lesser grade.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

pink bread for today! why am I making pink bread you ask. i'll tell you. I wanted pink sandwiches for my tea party and can't find colored bread anywhere around here so decided to make my own . it may not show up too good but it's a lovely pink. I do know there are stores in the US that make this. bit far for me to go today though just for a loaf of bread. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made some granola bars. It reminds me of Georgia's birdfood!! :hysterical:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight is homemade BBQ meatballs, potato salad and baby Brussel sprouts


Mean people suck.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Tonight is homemade BBQ meatballs, potato salad and baby Brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> Mean people suck.


What. No brownies? Humph!

I found a killer recipe for wilted lettuce. Simple too. It would probably work with kale also. I'm gonna try it with mustard greens next.

Wilted Lettuce

1 10" Colander full of shredded lettuce
2 Tbsp Bacon/sausage grease (2-3 sausage patties)
2-3 Sausage patties, cooked and crumbled (or bacon cooked well and crumbled)
2 Tbsp Vinegar (red wine if available)
1 Tbsp Lemon Juice
1 tsp Sugar
1/2 tsp Fresh ground pepper
6 Green onions, w/tops, sliced thin

Pre-cook sausage. Drain/measure grease. Crumble sausage. Heat liquid ingredients. Add all other ingredients. Saute over medium heat, for 4-5 min, turning often.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I just didn't have the gumption for brownies tonight. I'll make them another night, I promise

My grannie used to love, and make, wilted lettuce for me when I was little. Basically, she just had fresh salad stuff from the garden, fried up some bacon and poured the hot grease over it. Boy, that was some good eatin'


Mean people suck.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

all this food is yummy!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> I just didn't have the gumption for brownies tonight. I'll make them another night, I promise
> 
> My grannie used to love, and make, wilted lettuce for me when I was little. Basically, she just had fresh salad stuff from the garden, fried up some bacon and poured the hot grease over it. Boy, that was some good eatin'
> 
> ...


'TsOK Rhonda. Truth is, I haven't even made supper yet. Too hot in here. I was re-seasoning some CI and the temp got to 91. We'll eat late tonight. Like they do on the cahhn-tenent, lol


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Omelette made with a friends backyard eggs, and asparagus, green onions, and parsley from my own back yard. I found a farm that sells beef, bison, and pork, so next time even the bacon will be local


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Squeaking in an early dinner of hot dogs and grillin beans before a thunderstorm rolls in.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Another simple dinner tonight. Shrimp sauteed with a little butter, olive oil, garlic, cayenne pepper (lots of cayenne pepper!), Italian parsley from the garden and a splash of white wine. Some bread to sop up the sauce, a nice, sliced tomato and asparagus harvested 2 minutes before it was steamed for a moment and hit the plate.

I guess I like tomatoes and asparagus. A lot.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I opened up a jar of home canned potatoes, greenbeans and crowder peas and made some cornbread. I washed it all down with sweet tea.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My Mom would can potatoes in with her green beans, and I tried it a couple of years ago. Turned out great and seems efficient. You get two ready made veggies in one jar.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I grilled a Rib eye on my new set up tonight and steamed some broccoli.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

It was veggie night tonight. Baked acorn squash and a pasta salad with tomatoes and mixed colored bell peppers. I added fresh picked kale, radishes, Flat Italian parsley and chives. Mixed it all up with some dried basil, garlic powder, salt, fresh ground pepper, and zesty Italian salad dressing.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dinner looks great Karl. Love the plate!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

now that's just cruel. looks so good and I haven't had any supper yet. too darn tired after working in the garden all day. the best i'll probably do is a slice of toast later. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

tomato bread I put up to rise while I was working in the garden. also made choc. chip cookies, loaves and a bunch of other stuff to take out to my son on the weekend. it's going to be a good weekend to plant potatoes. I don't know if any of you have made tomato bread. I haven't seen any pics here. most of you have your own tomatoes but I used a can because I don't have any yet. this is so good especially toasted. my son makes his sandwiches for work with this. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Baked white bass a co-worker shared with me, with asparagus from my backyard, and some roasted veggies.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I had leftover chicken soup and homemade bread for lunch. 

This is an Artisan recipe. It's a wonder it looks this good because you rise it for 8 to 24 hours which I did. Then you rise it again for an hour I think after you get it out of the bowl which I did but when I tried to slide it into the heated cast iron dutch oven it stuck. I already slit the top and everything. So I wound up flipping it upside down in the CI DC. I slit it again and called it good.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It all looks good to me Tambo!

Most I've done is clean off and uncover the grill in anticipation of actually using it tonight.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

an early supper for me tonight. been out in the country mowing and I'm beat. my son went trout fishing yesterday and that's what I had. I ate 2 of these. ever good! I fried it in pork fat. only way to go when you fry fish.~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a week of sucky hours--tomorrow is a 12 hour day and the rest of the week is my usual afternoon/evening schedule plus a couple of extra hours on Friday. So....I did a massive cook this evening (well massive for a single gal LOL) Made a whole saute pan of chicken marsala. It was only two chicken breasts but they were really big, like DD big LOL, so they got cut in half for the meals. I'll plate those up with rice and for veg, I took the leftovers from the crudite platter at that Am. Legion dinner the other night. Baby carrots got cooked and then tossed with butter and toasted bread crumbs. Broccoli florets got steamed and sprinkled with parmesan cheese. Little tomatoes went into the salad tub. 

Got some nifty microwave plates (with vented covers) on Amazon so everything will stack nicely in the fridge. If it works out good for me to use, I'll be setting up Dad with this plan. He doesn't eat properly on the nights that I work and I really don't want his health to suffer.

I figure the menu planning will help with diet and also hopefully save some money.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Great plan, Leslie! Your menu sounds fantastic. Shall I be there at 8?  Lucky Dad.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo, your bread looks amazing, despite the mishaps! Do you use the 5-Minute Artisan Bread recipe?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

View attachment 29447

In a perfect world, this is what grilled venison tenderloin looks like. 
Add corn tortillas, avocado and kimchi.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This thread makes me hungry. There are a lot of awesome cooks on here. Send me food please....LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is the recipe I used for this Raeven.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6x95DHYdWQ[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing it, tambo! It's a great recipe and I've gotten out of the habit of using it. Will try it again soon, when I have some folks around who always love homemade bread. :clap:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

vicker said:


> View attachment 29447
> 
> In a perfect world, this is what grilled venison tenderloin looks like.
> Add corn tortillas, avocado and kimchi.


Exchange the kimchi for sour cream and the world would be perfect. Looks delicious!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

By all means!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> Thanks for sharing it, tambo! It's a great recipe and I've gotten out of the habit of using it. Will try it again soon, when I have some folks around who always love homemade bread. :clap:


FedEx has overnight shipping. Just sayin'


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

vicker said:


> View attachment 29447
> 
> In a perfect world, this is what grilled venison tenderloin looks like.
> Add corn tortillas, avocado and kimchi.


Nice!..shoot it again before it runs away!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It looks a lot rarer than it was. Venison is such a red meat. That little strip in the center was rare. I'd have liked for the outside to be a little more swinged, but besides that it was a perfect medium rare. "Get in my belly!"


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Looked perfect to me, vicker. I've always said I like my meat cooked so rare, a good vet could revive it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm trying to get my friends around here to refrain from wrapping it in bacon, then tinfoil, and then roasting it until it is past well done. I can cry over a ruined peace of prime meat. It really is a sin. I wanted to cook that one for my brother, after he told me he uses them for stew, but we never had the time. The best way to cook that meat is the old fashioned way; a little salt, a little pepper, scorch the heck out of the outside, and leave the inside red a wet. Your mouth will thank you.
For god's sake, don't marinade it!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Last night I was actually thinking that the next time, I might just grab the meat and run.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Aye! No food porn pics here.. Been gone a while and it necessitated no cooking.. as in cooking was done for me.  And all of it was great!!!

I did have some elk liver n onions and fried taters last night that was my doings. I bout .... Best leave that alone, but it was a really fine meal!!!

A bud of mine gave me steaks, liver, and heart, of his last falls kill. I guess the steaks were a thankyou of taking the liver and heart? Haha! He can't stand either, but I love them!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Cod dipped in beer batter, hold the beer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh could I eat a piece of that cod right now! I'm here eating jelly and custard. not enough for a hard working person. too busy to bother. I'm cooking moose tomorrow though. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

salt cod for supper tonight. apple pie and cream. I've been too busy to cook lately so I found this really hit the spot tonight. ~Georgia.


----------

